# single foot guide



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anybody know if the companys make a single foot black guide size 40? Maybe a 50 also. Was wanting to build a light a action surf rod without having to go with double footers. Hate to start with a 30 and go down from there. Was thinking about using a 14 tip. Have a gsb 1322L blank that I think would make a good one.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

in a nutshell-no-but the 30 is going to be suffient enuf.you don't need thos basketball hoops to get the line up the rod.go to -rodbuilder.org- and do a search on guide trains,27x,and the new microwave setup.you'll see the guides for the over all builds are getting smaller and smaller,smaller guide=less wieght.i would get the 30 and yer other guides,do a static test,and see what it looks like,maybe try a few different calculations and systems to tweek them.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

how ironic, light surf rod with a 50 stripper and 14 tiptop.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

kinda like big guides lol.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Will check on rodbuilder and see. Thanks sunburnspike.


----------

